# my new foster



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a pic of my new foster, Jack. He's a very nice, family type dog. He's a 2.5 year old, neutered male, that I'm guessing is a smooth collie x GSD mix. He looks like a blue merle GSD.

I needed a couple of weeks off from fostering after putting my last foster down and then wanted an easy dog.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

nice looking dog


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What a handsome boy! I love his coloring!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not only is he pretty, he's a really nice dog and should be easy to place.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is really nice looking !!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow! if i didnt know any better i'd say he was a panda with all that white. its nice to see a GSD/collie mix that isnt black lol. That GSD side is DEFINITELY dominant!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

can you get a picture of him from the side?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Definitely not a panda; he's a blue merle.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is a border collie/GSD mix if that helps any....











he weighs around 65-70 lbs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the side view. Not a good pic of my boy though. Jack is a chubby 80 pounds.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

For a second there, I thought he might have been a missing german shepherd x collie from around the central NY area. Looks strikingly similar to the dog below, who was lost at 8mts old I believe. After looking at a side-by side comparison, the merling is different though. Anyways, I think your right about his breed guess. Cool looking dogs!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is beautiful. You deserve an easy foster, after all you have been through.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

abakerrr said:


> For a second there, I thought he might have been a missing german shepherd x collie from around the central NY area. Looks strikingly similar to the dog below, who was lost at 8mts old I believe. After looking at a side-by side comparison, the merling is different though. Anyways, I think your right about his breed guess. Cool looking dogs!


They do look a lot alike. So far as I know, his people got him from the humane society as a puppy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's neat looking! instead of a black saddle its blue merle. Thats just very cool. he's a handsome looking dog. DEFINITELY GSD in there obviously but i would also guess collie or aussie shepherd.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jack has a beautiful and very sweet face.


----------

